# Crucifix



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

Found this stl file on Facebook. Carved in Alder.

Link to file for anyone interested. This file is large.
https://www.dropbox.com/s/89gqtpa3ve3idba/pre-3d-20-85601_Christ_On_Cross_Relief.zip?dl=0


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

You do nice work, Dave!

David


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

difalkner said:


> You do nice work, Dave!
> 
> David


Thanks David. Not a fan of gloss finish, but that's what the wife wanted. Rustoleum clear.


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

The gloss looks great to me, very nice carving!


----------



## edison auto (Nov 13, 2015)

Awesome job


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Wow, great carving.


----------



## RÖENTGEEP (Feb 18, 2014)

Dave, Im sure most if not ALL of CNC owners are jealous of your AMAZING work. :wink:


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

RÖENTGEEP said:


> Dave, Im sure most if not ALL of CNC owners are jealous of your AMAZING work. :wink:


Thanks, but I did not create the file, just machined it. Anyone with a cnc could do what I did.


----------



## RÖENTGEEP (Feb 18, 2014)

beltramidave said:


> Thanks, but I did not create the file, just machined it. Anyone with a cnc could do what I did.


Yes, I know, but thats the point: done by hand (as I undertand you do it) vs. done for a CNC :smile:


----------



## Pro4824 (Oct 17, 2015)

That's really nice Dave!


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

RÖENTGEEP said:


> Yes, I know, but thats the point: done by hand (as I undertand you do it) vs. done for a CNC :smile:


Mine was done with a cnc..


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Nice Crucifix. The CNC is most interesting when it is an original or a well designed item such as what Gaffboat posts (commercial jobs for specific clients for example. Otherwise it's just mass production stuff, regardless of the quantities produced. 

Nothing against CNC, but I just want to do hands on projects. Setting up and then walking away while the CNC does the work would not satisfy my-hands on craving. To be honest, I've been far more impressed and tickled by Oliver's mechanical creations than his CNC stuff. I can surely see cutting gears, cams and such with a CNC for his very original and fanciful mechanical wonders. But it is the originality, builds and painting that most delight me about his and others' projects.

This is my personal view and not a reflection on anyone's choice to take on and master CNC programming.


----------



## RÖENTGEEP (Feb 18, 2014)

beltramidave said:


> Mine was done with a cnc..


Sorry, my bad. :crying:


----------



## RÖENTGEEP (Feb 18, 2014)

DesertRatTom said:


> Nice Crucifix. The CNC is most interesting when it is an original or a well designed item such as what Gaffboat posts (commercial jobs for specific clients for example. Otherwise it's just mass production stuff, regardless of the quantities produced.
> 
> *Nothing against CNC, but I just want to do hands on projects*. Setting up and then walking away *while the* *CNC does the work would not satisfy my-hands on craving*. To be honest, I've been far more impressed and tickled by Oliver's mechanical creations than his CNC stuff. I can surely see cutting gears, cams and such with a CNC for his very original and fanciful mechanical wonders. But it is the originality, builds and painting that most delight me about his and others' projects.
> 
> *This is my personal view* and not a reflection on anyone's choice to take on and master CNC programming.


Tom, You took the words of my mouth. :smile:


----------

